# How many of you have had a aminocentesis



## Abitheblue

Hi ladies,
My first post in here (have been in the 1st tri for a few weeks). I am 36 with my first and about 10-11 weeks.

Had my first midwife appointment today and the only thing I think I am worried about is the risk of downs as I am over 35. I ask the midwife and she said really just said the same thing that I have read on here and on the Internet.

So I though I would ask the question... Have you all had the tests done? If so (and you don't mind saying) where you low or high risk? And if high risk did you then have an amino.

It has taken us a few years to get pregnant and so i am driving myself nuts that knowing my luck something will be wrong (hope that does not sound bad or horrible), so just want to see/hear the real life experience.



Thanks absxxxxx


----------



## Borboleta

I had amnio done. My baby is now 2 months old and he is my first too after trying for about 1 year and having to be on Clomid for 6 months to help me ovulate. So I understand where are you coming from. I am 38 years old and I did the quad screen ( big mistake!) and it came back 1:93 chances of having a down baby. After a lot of tears my hubby and I decided to go ahead and do the amnio to confirm or not the quad screening. My doctor had a lot of experience doing this procedure that I decide to trust him:). 
The amnio was really fast, about 10 min and it didn't hurt that bad. After the amnio i took it easy for about 3 days and everything went fine. I had to wait 2 long weeks to get my results and it came back normal:). 
I know a lady that after a misdiagnosed quad screening ( she actually had a down baby), decided to skip the blood test and go right to the amnio for her following 3 pregnancies.
You and your hubby need to make the decision to have the amnio done or not but if I have another baby I will definitely have it done again. No blood test.


----------



## Nrs2772

I had an amniocentesis to check for lung maturity at 37 weeks 4 days to see if I could be induced the following day. I did not have on early in pregnancy to check for ds etc, but I did have blood work done and my risk came back very low.


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Im not actually in this forum as im 33, but im high risk and refused the amnio.

I declined the NT testing in First Trimester but at my 20 week ultrasound they said my little girl had a thick nuchal fold, i was offered the amnio but told by my consultant i have a higher risk of miscarrying from the amnio than i do of having a downs baby. Plus, no matter what i will love my little girl with all my heart so we declined.

All other markers were fine, heart, face, kidneys, brain etc and her measurements have been in the 98th percentile all the way through which my consultant said is a good sign, plus the fold reduced to normal parameters at 24 weeks.

A lady wrote something a while back under the Gestational Complaints section about having an amnio and 48 hour later she miscarried a perfectly healthy baby.

I think its an individual choice, people have lots of success stories from them, others dont.

Whatever you decide, good luck xx


----------



## canadadiva

Abitheblue said:


> Hi ladies,
> My first post in here (have been in the 1st tri for a few weeks). I am 36 with my first and about 10-11 weeks.
> 
> Had my first midwife appointment today and the only thing I think I am worried about is the risk of downs as I am over 35. I ask the midwife and she said really just said the same thing that I have read on here and on the Internet.
> 
> So I though I would ask the question... Have you all had the tests done? If so (and you don't mind saying) where you low or high risk? And if high risk did you then have an amino.
> 
> It has taken us a few years to get pregnant and so i am driving myself nuts that knowing my luck something will be wrong (hope that does not sound bad or horrible), so just want to see/hear the real life experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks absxxxxx

I am low risk but was offered the amnio and am leaning towards having it. I am a planner and have high anxiety as well. I am going to a class this Thursday that explains the procedure and where I can ask questions, I am hoping that will help me make my decision.


----------



## rubiemckinney

I had an amnio 21 years ago with my first child. I was 7 months pregnant and my baby was trying to leave the nest too soon. They tested my amniotic fluid to ensure that my baby could survive in the world with her lungs. Her lungs were not fully developed and I was put on bed rest for 6 weeks. Released to go home and she came early by then her lungs were fully developed. It did not hurt as bad as I thought it was. I am sure technology is much better now than back then, or at least I hope so. Hang in there!


----------



## flashy09

When is the MaterniTY21 test going to be offered in the UK? That tests for DS with just a blood test. Much less risky


----------



## charlie15

I'm 39 with my 1st. I had the combined test done at 12+4 and came back low risk. I'm not going to have amnio done. I am not sure I would have it done if it came back high risk though and probably something I wouldn't comment on as have not being in that position. It's a difficult decision due to the risks and very personal choice. I'm sure you'll do whatever is right. Have you had your NT scan and bloods done yet?


----------



## tigerlilly

this worries me too, it's not that i feel something maybe wrong with the baby but it's the bloody media!!!! that makes it sound like any baby born after the age of 24 is doomed, bloody hog wash. I do wonder how much of the issues of pg after 35 are based on the medical proffession fears and budgets. I remeber a time when it was normal for women in their 30's to have children without worry and constant stress.


----------



## MrsRH

Abitheblue said:


> Hi ladies,
> My first post in here (have been in the 1st tri for a few weeks). I am 36 with my first and about 10-11 weeks.
> 
> Had my first midwife appointment today and the only thing I think I am worried about is the risk of downs as I am over 35. I ask the midwife and she said really just said the same thing that I have read on here and on the Internet.
> 
> So I though I would ask the question... Have you all had the tests done? If so (and you don't mind saying) where you low or high risk? And if high risk did you then have an amino.
> 
> It has taken us a few years to get pregnant and so i am driving myself nuts that knowing my luck something will be wrong (hope that does not sound bad or horrible), so just want to see/hear the real life experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks absxxxxx

I am 37, pregnant with our second
I had a nuchal scan and bloods at about 12 weeks, was low risk :thumbup:

If you are low risk in the UK but still want an amnio, you will probably need to go private as I doubt the NHS will fund it.

The risk of miscarriage with amio and CVS is about 1% so it's a hard decision to weigh up the pros and cons

have you had your scan and blood results back yet?
:hugs:
x


----------



## ThunderCat

flashy09 said:


> When is the MaterniTY21 test going to be offered in the UK? That tests for DS with just a blood test. Much less risky

The MaterniT21 test is not just less risky, it's completely risk free. I just had it done and I'm SO happy I did! I am a high risk pregnancy AND I've had a child with Trisomy 18 before who had ZERO soft markers in the scans and serum tests, so I was a real rock in a hard place when it came to this amnio. The MaterniT21 was the answers to my prayers and only JUST became available in NY a few weeks ago! 

I hope it becomes available in the UK for you guys soon. It's only available in the US now, I believe.


----------



## ellyn

Hi all,
I haven't posted on here in a long time. But am now in my 2nd trimester at 14 wks. I'm 43 and used donor sperm.

I had good results with my NT scan and bloodwork, 1:780 risk for Trisomy's. I'm going to get an amnio still. Have an appt with my OB next week and I'll request it. I have a feeling she might not agree with me bc at my initial appt with her I asked about it and she said if my scan results had less chance of abnormalities and an amnio had more chance of mc why risk it? 

I hope I don't have to argue with her, but no matter what, I want an amnio. I know these scans are not diagnostic and its possible they missed something. When I asked her about the accuracy rates, she said it was 95%, which is not what I've read at all. Much lower. 

I live in Canada now, and unfortunately the MaterniT21 test isn't available here yet. I would go to the U.S. but I don't have the extra $2,000 it would cost me.


----------



## flashy09

Abitheblue said:


> Hi ladies,
> My first post in here (have been in the 1st tri for a few weeks). I am 36 with my first and about 10-11 weeks.
> 
> Had my first midwife appointment today and the only thing I think I am worried about is the risk of downs as I am over 35. I ask the midwife and she said really just said the same thing that I have read on here and on the Internet.
> 
> So I though I would ask the question... Have you all had the tests done? If so (and you don't mind saying) where you low or high risk? And if high risk did you then have an amino.
> 
> It has taken us a few years to get pregnant and so i am driving myself nuts that knowing my luck something will be wrong (hope that does not sound bad or horrible), so just want to see/hear the real life experience.
> 
> Is the MaterniTY 21 test offered in England? It's a blood test that will test for Down Syndrome and is very accurate. It came out last year in America and almost everyone I know has done it
> 
> 
> Thanks absxxxxx


Is the MaterniTY 21 test offered in England? It's a blood test that will test for Down Syndrome and is very accurate. It came out last year in America and almost everyone I know has done it


----------



## Larkspur

I'm 36 and after the 12-week scan and bloods was low-risk (1:6500 for Downs and 1:100,000 for other trisomy) so no amnio for me. A friend who is 43 had an amnio after she came back 1:19 and got the all-clear after that.

I know it's easy to worry about the raw risks reported about age, but it's worth keeping in mind that the standard 1:250 risk factor still really means that there is a better-than-99.5 percent chance that your baby is not going to have any trisomy condition, and even a 1:20 risk means that 95 percent of babies with the same risk will not have any conditions. 

I would not even bother considering something as invasive as an amnio unless you came back with an extremely high risk after a quad scan and felt you had to know for your own peace of mind or decision-making.


----------



## Jeninpa

I wasn't asked about one yet but I would decline. I would love the baby anyway so to me it just doesn't matter.


----------



## Marie131

I've declined it and I do have markers for T21. My baby is IUGR, we had a level 3 u/s done where we found 2 markers. I then did the quad (blood) screen and it came back as 1:15 for T21 but negative for T18. We are ok with having a DS baby and the peri said that finding out one way or the other wouldn't change the way my pregnancy/delivery is handled so I don't feel it is worth the risk for me right now. I may have it done later to check for lung maturity as I am most likely going to be having this baby early.


----------



## canadadiva

I had an amnio. I was considered low risk but for my own personal reasons, and after gathering enough information to make an informed decision, I feel it was the right decision for me. I had it done at a center where only certain doctors are allowed to perform the procedure, which made me more comfortable, and I was able to go to an info session the week before which answered alot of my questions. The procedure itself was easy, quite painless. The anxiety before hand was way worse.


----------



## chattyB

I have an amnio scheduled for 2 weeks time after my NT scan and bloods gave me a 1:11 chance of a baby with DS. I'd gone for a CVS but placenta location (posterior wall) prevented it. The wait and worry continue ....


----------



## r3dangel

i hear you...in a very similar position. Getting married in 5 weeks and amnio results will be out the week before wedding! Don't know how I'm going to keep sane till then. Blood tests indicate high risk, 1 in 2 for DS.


----------



## ellyn

I just had my amnio on Monday. Got the FISH results back today and all is normal! Thank god.

The amnio itself was no fun. I read tons online and most people said it wasn't bad, felt like getting blood drawn....not to me it didn't! It really hurt, but luckily its over in a few minutes. 

Going into the amnio the risks are higher, generally 1:200 chance of mc. But in my region, they said the risks are lower, more like 1:600 because they do so many. After the Dr did the amnio, he said all went very well, and now my risk was about 1:1000 for mc, and if anything were to happen it would be within 48 hrs.

I rested yesterday all day and today and felt fine afterward. Had cramping for about an hour, but not severe.

I'm just glad its over and all was good. I still have to wait for the rest of the amnio results though, but the FISH tests for the 5 main chromosomes, and from what i understand, others that are picked up by the amnio are more rare and would've already caused mc by now. I just hope all stays normal.

For now I'm relieved and have started sharing my news with more family and friends. That's a huge relief!


----------



## everthingX

Hi, I wouldnt worry about being 35 too much, I had my son at 35 and my age rated me 340 or something and my total with scan came back 1/510 low risk. I'm now 37 and pregnant again but sadly this time I am an increased risk of 1/110 as my bloods came back one high one low which could signify downs. I have chosen not to jump into Amnio as I have read lots and lots of false positives and hoping this is the case for me and the risk of miscarriage terrifies me as my first pregnancy I had a silent miscarriage.

It is so confusing I know but even if you have a high risk come back there's still a good chance things will be OK. and at 35 you are as fit as a younger person, you hear same stories with younger people, so try not to focus on age unless you are given good reason. Enjoy every minute of your pregnancy x


----------

